# My pictures from Warsaw, enjoy!



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Pictures from my home city, Warsaw, the capital of Poland.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos from Warsaw, @M_J_J


----------



## geococcyx (Dec 27, 2011)

cool pics!


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks

Below photos I took in January 5, 2013


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

more ! chcemy wiecej !


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Pictures from March 2013

On the first picture is skyscraper with a helipad on the roof


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

the city's skyline is fast changing with all those newly constructed crapers which have really impressive architecture.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Some new photos


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Today's photos.
Remember that snow in April is not a common view in Poland


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

When is going to warm up? I was in Poland in May 2011 and it was already feeling like summer.


----------



## Antioch (Dec 11, 2012)

rychlik said:


> When is going to warm up? I was in Poland in May 2011 and it was already feeling like summer.


It's already much warmer and according to forecasts, temperature might reach 16 degrees C this Friday. 

It just takes time for all that snow to melt.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice series of pics you got there @M_J....thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Just walk around with a camera all year and post here regularly.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Linguine said:


> nice series of pics you got there @M_J....thanks for sharing. :cheers:


Thanks.

Today I'll show you some pictures that I took my first digital camera 10 years ago.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

rychlik said:


> Just walk around with a camera all year and post here regularly.


On your wish  some new photos.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

the city's skyline is fast changing and those glassy crapers are really sleek.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

My pictures from The Presidential Palace


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Is it free to the public?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting!

I like the waterfront images; and also your older, more colourful images of the historical centre.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

the city's skyline is fast changing with mostly sleek and beautifully architectured crapers.
Likewise, there is a big chunk of restored traditional (heritage) buildings and that is quite remarkable, 'cause if we look back, Warsaw was almost or totally razed down during the last world war.
thanks bro for sharing your nice photos.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

THX *openlyJane* & *capricorn2000*



rychlik said:


> Is it free to the public?


Yes, sightseeing it's free of charge but the palace is not open to the public regularly. More information you can find here.



Today I'll show you two older and few brand new photos from Teatralny Square.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Another part of my pictures from Warsaw


----------



## mick_mc (Apr 26, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

April's photos


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Some new pics from the city center


----------



## Surname47 (Feb 24, 2013)

looks interesting.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

great shots


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks.


Today some pics from Praga district


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

those glassy and sleek-looking crapers are really awesome....
the city's skyline is changing graphically.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Church of St. Augustine


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Today shots


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

One of the best skylines in eastern Europe and the best old town reconstruction in the world! 
Are they renovating the oldest skyscraper in the city? I see there's a huge construction crane right next to the tower.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I believe they are but I think they had some financial problems. Not sure of the current status.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks. I have the impression the've allready started fixing the roof. I have a book with old pictures of post war Warsaw. The tower seems to be badly damaged during the war, but was still standing.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

During the war Prudential was badly damaged...










...but after the war, in the '50 the building was rebuilt










After finishing renovation the building is supposed to look like this


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I heard some rumors on the Polish forum they would demolish it but I assume it was false?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Let's hope so, this is one of the oldest skyscrapers in Europe. It's not a natural beauty, but I like it. They did a good job restoring it after the war. It should be a protected monument!
Anyway, I see a construction crane and a new roof, so I hope it's just a matter of time... and money...
Thanks for the old pictures MJJ! kay:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

charming old quarter of the city and the modern skyscrapers have impressive architecture.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Some new pics


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

The main entrance to the palace










From the side



















Pond in front of the palace










Maybe you are interested the price of a gondola trip 



















There is always a lot of tourists.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

May i request some pictures of the *Museum of the History of the Polish Jews* please ?


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

^^You've got lucky, because I have some pictures of this museum. I'll show them soon.

But today, another part of photos from Łazienki.



















This is Myślewicki Palace


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Walking around the Łazienki Park you can come across squirrels and peacocks in the park alleys or meet the horses in Museum of Hunting and Horsemanship.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

*The last part of pictures from Łazienki*

In Łazienki you can not only sightsee










but also walks in the park alleys










or just sit and relax










or listen to live music



















In the park there are also places where you can find peace and quiet, while being in the middle of a big city.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Back to the city center










Złota 44 finally with the peak


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

*Museum of the History of Polish Jews.*

Museum is open to public, but not everything is finished yet.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

*Museum of the History of Polish Jews..*

The main entrance to the museum



















Let's go inside









































































This photo was taken without any special effects


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

*Museum of the History of Polish Jews...*





































As you can see the core exhibition will open next year





































Jan Karski bench in the square in front of the Museum










Monument to the Ghetto Heroes (Pomnik Bohaterów Getta)


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Two more pictures from Muranów area (the same district where museum is located)


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

*Marszałkowska street*


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

*Multimedia Fountain Park*

This is my 1000 post so I'll show you something special - a place called Multimedia Fountain Park.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

That looks wonderful, especially on a summer's day.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks Jane.

Today few shots from Jerozolimskie Avenue...














































...and nearby Chałubińskiego Street


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Today photos from crowded Castle Square.


----------



## Biegonice (May 21, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Hunamana (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh! I would really like to add this picture taken by me from the Castle Square in early August.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Today, instead of pictures I'd like to introduce a great song called *Varsovie*, sung by a young Polish singer Monika Brodka.





 
*Varsovie* means Warsaw in french, but the song is in English.
I hope you enjoy.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Today I'll show you my new pics presenting Warsaw from above.


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Dear M_J_J! Have you got any cool links to sites, or (maybe coloured) photos of the communist-era Warsaw, cca. between 1950-1990? I am very curious about how the city looked back then. Thank you very much.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

^^ Here you can view almost 30000 photos from this period.

A few examples.


----------



## chauffeur (Oct 6, 2012)

> Dear M_J_J! Have you got any cool links to sites, or (maybe coloured) photos of the communist-era Warsaw, cca. between 1950-1990? I am very curious about how the city looked back then. Thank you very much.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208264


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow! This means a lot of fun and very interesting pictures! Thank you very much.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great stuff! Warsaw's skyline gets more and more impressive all the time!


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

^^ Thanks.


Today I show you Warsaw skyscrapers from different perspective.




























Intercontinental with one "leg".


----------

